# US Masters this weekend



## des787 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Anyone know where to watch the US Masters golf this weekend? I know that Fox Sports are showing it but I see that OSN have decided to remove it from their package for some reason. Any other channels I could subscribe to in order to see it?

Thanks


----------



## simpleplan1983 (Oct 18, 2011)

did you have any luck with this? 

can anyone recommend a good bar to watch it in?



des787 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anyone know where to watch the US Masters golf this weekend? I know that Fox Sports are showing it but I see that OSN have decided to remove it from their package for some reason. Any other channels I could subscribe to in order to see it?
> 
> Thanks


----------

